# Numb Trailer



## Revelation_old

*Numb Movie Trailer *
Screenwriter Hudson Milbank suffers from acute depersonalization disorder. So alienated from his own life that he makes the chronically depressed look perky, Hudson lives alone, watches The Golf Channel all day, can't hang on to a relationship, shoplifts in order to get his adrenalin up off the floor, fears that thinking about his dad's death will bring it to pass, loathes his mother, and in general, is as nutty as a crapshack in a peanut farm.

Obsessed with the underlying sadness that infuses his wretched existence, Hudson is a man in hell, but he thinks that his long catalogue of dismally unsatisfying and mutually self-destructive relationships is over when SARA stumbles into his life. He knows she can save him. She knows he has to save himself. Together they save each other.

And it's funny too. 
Director: 
Harris Goldberg

Producer:
Kirk Shaw
Mary Aloe

Starring:
Matthew Perry 
Lynn Collins 
Kevin Pollak 
Mary Steenburgen 
-----------------------------------
News Source: http://insightfilm.com/numb.html

This page exists for archive purposes only. DPSelfhelp.com does not claim copyright to Articles in "Depersonalization in the News" unless stated otherwise.


----------



## Bedge

Does anyone know when Numb is actually released??


----------



## casio

Is there a release date set for the uk yet aswell


----------



## mancalledpete

I managed to see this the other day... it's actually really good... I couldn't really take Matthew Perry seriously in the role to be honest... which was a shame, because it almost poked fun at our condition... BUT... I think it's only a good thing to have a movie out there like this. For those people who see it who had no idea about DP before it's going to be brilliant.


----------



## Socrates_macabre

The movie is out, and was released on May 13. To me it looks like more OCD than DP, but I still think it was fairly accurate. Unfortunately this movie was never in theaters, and was not highly publicized. It's going to be up to us to get the word out. Personally I think its going to be up to us to get the word out here.


----------

